# Sundance 590PR (2006) - Rotten Floor ???



## DazPash

First of all, just like to say Hi to everyone, just joined the forum and it looks like a very imformative and friendly place.

Ok here's my story, we have just purchased (Privately) a 2006 Sundance 590PR, low mileage, great condition and for the price we paid much better than anything we had seen at the dealers, we have saved up for over 10 years for this as it's the one thing we both really wanted after hiring one back in 1999 we got the bug.

Anyway all fine and dandy until i googled the make & Model to see what came up and to our horror was a link on this forum regarding this rotten floor problem, so obviously i have been out to check and yes i have found some areas to be spongy to the touch, and near to the waste water pipe (Back Left Corner) i rubbed my finger underneath and the wood was totally rotten. My Wife is distraught as you can understand.

The thing is i don't know where we stand with Swift, obviously all our savings have gone on buying this, i presume the cost of repair would be quite high, and we don't know if it's safe to use?. 

I have the vehicle booked in for a full engine and interior service on 9th June at South Yorkshire Caravans which are a swift dealer so i hope they could shed some light on this??

I hope Swift Read this and can point us in the right direction.

Darren


----------



## neilbes

I would send an email or pm swift on here explaining your
problem.

Don't panic too much I think Swift, to their credit have been good in the way they are dealing with this problem..

Your van will be safe to use,but perhaps you should avoid using the step.

Try and enjoy it..it will get sorted one way or another.

You have not bought a lemon.


----------



## SwiftGroup

Hi Dazpash,

Sorry to hear about your floor. Can I suggest that you give our Customer Care team a call on 01482 875740.

I am sure they will be able to advise on your concerns and also propose a suitable solution.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## Rislar

Now there is a reply, awesome work Ash


----------



## DazPash

Just to say a big thanks for your replies, just spoke to AMY at swift, saying when it goes in for the service, for them to check it and for the dealer to put in a good will claim. 

So here's hoping all goes well from there.

i will update with future news


----------



## UncleNorm

And in the meantime DazPash, may I offer a warm welcome to MotorhomeFacts. I hope your stay with us is a long and happy one.  

You have already learned about some of the benefits of joining such a website... Things will only get better. Well done too on handing over the £10 subscription. You now have access to the full site and there is so much to learn. 

You'll be pleased to know that 355 members have a Swift Sundance, of which 6, including you, have the 590PR.  

As has been suggested, don't dwell on problems. Get out and enjoy your new motorhome and when the solution becomes clear, go for it. 


Good luck. :wink:


----------



## Jezport

What a terrible first expeience to owning a motorhome. I am sure that Swift will sort it out for you as it is a well known problem.


----------



## Doughboy

*Swift suntor 600s rotten floor- from Timberland Motorhomes*

Hi there 
I read with interest this posting, as I am in the same situation.

I purchased my 2005 600s from Timberland Motorhomes in April 2009. It had a Timberland habitation check which states that there was no floor delamination/damp. 11 months and 3000 miles later it had another check done by another dealer, it now is reported as having 40% wet readings around the periphery of the floor, with rotten floor for 8/9 inches at the two leading edges near the step and under the water tank as well as severe damp around the entire floor pan to within 3/4 inches. Areas at the front of the floor are completely rotten.
This is the model type with black painted underside to the floor.

It appears to be another example of the 'known' fault with rotten floors on these Swift models.

Its a shame that the dealership didnt know about the problems before selling me the vehicle.

Currently speaking to Timberland and Swift to try and get a resolution.

Has anyone else had similar problems with rotten floors on these swift models?


----------



## mogga

I have a 2005 590RS which I have owned from new, I had similar problems with the floor especially around the step mountings. As the warranty had expired on the vehicle I was unsure of where I stood. 
I contacted Swift directly and they were excellent, they repaired all damage at their expense and carried out the works at a time that was convenient to both parties.


----------



## hil26

same problem with 06 registered Ace Roma.

Only found out about problem through this forum today. Dealer had no idea about the problem (Threeways Abergele).

Have just sent an email to Swift but will give them a ring in the morning.

Dave


----------



## SwiftGroup

Hi Dave,

We are currently on our Spring Break, and will not be back in the office until the 7th June 2010, so please bear with us. 

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## DazPash

Here's my update so far, took the MH in for service 9/10th June, they checked the floor and as expected say it's rotten in quite a few places, they told me they would fax the claim off to Swift which states 40 hours of work needed to complete the repirs, the only issue they said was that i have not got a full service history, as i bought the vehicle private no service book was given to me, and they said without that the claim might not be granted, i've not heard back from South Yorkshire Caravans yet so here's hoping and praying i get a positive reply soon. 

i will update with any further news

Thanks Darren


----------



## MotorhomeMark

Hello from this new user too and guess what; same problem!

I have an Ace Napoli, 55 plate, only bought it 3 months ago and yup; exiting it today via the Omni step and heard that horrible wood-cracking noise. My heart rate then increased further when some preliminary probing found wet wood and then increased again when good old Google told me the worst!

But hey - then I found you lot and learned all is not lost!

Motorhome booked into the dealers (who made re-assuring noises on the phone) for Tuesday next week and have emailed Swift too. Will keep you updated in return for sweet tea and virual group hugs!

Seriously though, like the previous poster, we too ploughed our savings into our beloved motorhome. We have two severely disabled children and needed something we could use for holidays - am just hoping we can get this resolved before the summer is over!

Oh well - there are people worse off etc etc. Robert Green for a start!

All the best - good to 'meet' you all.


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi Mark

Firstly, welcome to the forum.

Sorry to hear of your problems. Yes, it does seem to be a common problem with vans from the Swift stable of that vintage.

Here on MotorhomeFacts, our members have a long history of working with Swift. Rest assured that you are free (and invited) to keep us informed of developments. One tiny issue might be that you only get 5 'free' posts, after which you will need to subscribe. But, at only £10, it's probably the best tenner you'll spend. That will also unlock your private messaging system, which is a method by which Swift prefer to communicate to members on here.

Good luck!

Gerald


----------



## antpurley

Hi

We have a Swift suntor 2006, we purchased privately last year and when it when it went for its service Johns Cross found the same problem on our MH.
We had a look on this site for advice as hubby was not happy! Ash from swift advised us to contact customer service. Johns Cross sent their report to Swift, Customer service were fantastic mh went to workshop in March all repaired free of charge. All our expenses were paid by Swift (as hubby had to travel up and stay overnight). The mh back light pod was damaged in the workshop, Swift had no quibbles, sent out a replacement.

sorry it long winded, don't worry Swift were fantastic with us and I am sure you will have a positive outcome.

Mandy


----------



## DazPash

Evening all,

Another update for you, i received a letter from Swift today basically saying that they are prepared to do the repairs at the end of September at their own factory.   

So how pleased are we, as i said before we bought this private, out of warranty and we were worried we would have to spend a little fortune to get it put right.

So Can I say a big thanks to all of your kind replies and support, and especially to AMY at Swift who has dealt with this issue.

Just goes to show how much swift value their customers.

Take Care folks

Darren


----------



## StephandJohn

Just to say our Firebrand has the same problem and is now being repaired by Swift (will take 70 hours work they say). Luckily it was discovered just before the guarantee ran out.
Swift have been great, very helpful and practical as have Discover Leisure at Chorley. Both organisations very good to deal with.


----------



## moorfieldmews

*Ace Roma*

Hi Just joined,.............looking at the problems with the floor rotting in Swift MHs I thought I should ask the question are all swift MHs suffering with the same problem? We are about to purchase our first,and on our short list is a Ace Roma on a Fiat chassis year 2008.Does anyone think I should reconsider.
I would appreciate your comments. :? :?


----------



## jaks

*swift*

Hi sorry to hear about your problem i had same not once but twice on same m/h Swift sorted it all out no problem so hang in there and enjoy if you can i am sure all will get sorted JAKS


----------



## StephandJohn

No. I think the problem may have been with certain floors in builds around 2006 which had a laminate covering. Two of our panels were replaced and Swift picked ours up and dropped it back again. We could not have asked for a better service. I believe this type of floor was only used for a couple of years and only a few actually suffered the problem.


----------



## trevorf

> Ace Roma on a Fiat chassis year 2008


Pretty sure this problem was limited to Swift 4 series and equivalent Ace and Bessacarr version of 2005/2006 vintage.
You should be fine with a 2008 model but I would always have a good check of the floor when buying any second hand van anyway.

Trevor


----------



## hil26

ok - going back a while now had a problem with the floor, fixed by Swift under warranty last year.
Unfortunately, when I got it back we were unable to use the MH, as my wife became seriously ill - in short hospitilised twice and hospice 3 times - she became well enough to travel only a last month, so we arranged a trip to Lisieux (Normandy) so she could pray at St Terese's shrine.

Got there, got the table out and it was sloping!!!!
*Had to pack the leg up by 38mm!!!! to get it level*.

Got back and contacted Swift Customer services and the gentleman that aswered was not polite did not want any details, told me contact the dealer. Told him the dealer did not organise the floor replacement Swift did - still not bothered - again rudely told me to contact the dealer.

I did, two weeks ago, they told me Swift wanted pictures, so sent images to dealer who forwarded to Swift and

*NO ANSWER TO DATE*. :evil:


----------



## Telbell

Swift haven't posted since last October & it seems only come on here from time to time

Try a pm??


----------



## Hezbez

They seem to be more active on their own forum now;

http://www.swift-talk.co.uk/forum


----------



## cje101

I have a march 2006 Bessacarr E495 are there any tell tale signs of this problem, i have looked under the van and there doesn't seem to be any signs of damp? I am considering having it rechecked for damp it was last done in November.


----------



## grasscutter

Like many others I discovered damp on the underside floor edges of my 2005 Sundance 630L last year(privately). I contacted Swift via the forum on their website for advice on repairs. The upshot was that they contacted me immediately and after submitting vehicle details they arranged for repairs to be carried out at their factory. I know that this problem related to the laminated plywood that they used for a period. The engineers at the factory explained about the repairs and what work they had carried out.
I cannot praise them enough for the proffesional and courteous manner in which they dealt with my problem.


----------



## hil26

cje101 said:


> I have a march 2006 Bessacarr E495 are there any tell tale signs of this problem, i have looked under the van and there doesn't seem to be any signs of damp? I am considering having it rechecked for damp it was last done in November.


Only sign we got was when the steps came away when my wife was on them!!!


----------



## mold

Got my swift 590RL in 2006 new now have damp in bathroom had not been sealed round basin when finally traced leak damage had been done. Next surprise step fixings pulled thru floor and steps fell off, damp comes thru door seals still fault on swift doors l am told.any buying one get old cloths on and get under m/h and check ,bet you will find damp but you will save yourself money.


----------



## StephandJohn

Are you going to Swift? They told us they were fixing them outside the warranty date because they know there's damp problem due to the design/manufacture.


----------



## mold

Thanks for advice ,will contact Swift.


----------



## 115344

Just found the floor problem on my 2008 (owned from new) Sundance 580PR. First indication was a sagging step. I crawled under to try to tighten the bolts only to find that they turned within the floor and didn't tighten. Just returned from a trip to France when we had to use the van doors as the step wasn't safe. I am awaiting contact from Swift. This episode has started to shake my faith in the product, but I will await the outcome of the fix (if any). I must say that I am encouraged by the comments in this thread.


----------



## mold

*FLOOR*

Hi,same problem with my 2006 sundance,contacted swift they have been great.m/h being sorted , dont wory about it, best wishes Colin,


----------



## Andyj

*Swift damp floor.*

Have just delivered my 2007 Swift Ace Napoli to Swift factory for repair to floor under warranty.

Swift are providing the backup that one would expect from a major brand and I would not hesitate in perchasing another motorhome from the Swift group.


----------



## Andyj

Have received a call from Swift to say that my motorhome has been fixed and is ready for collection.

I will try to arrange to collect from Swift at Hull next Friday if possible.

Very quick turnround as it's only been about 2 weeks.

Can't wait to get M/H back, load-up and use it.

Yet again I can't sing Swift's praises high enough.  

Andy J.


----------



## Andyj

Went to Swift factory last Friday and collected my Swift Ace Napoli motorhome after floor repairs had been completed and was pleasantly suprised to find other faults had been rectified without even asking.

The floor is now very solid at the step area and the entire perimeter of the under side floor has either been replaced or treated and the plastic film has been removed from the perimeter up to the chassis.

Thanks again to Swift for an excellent job and yes my next motorhome will defenetly be another Swift.


----------



## Chazzer

Hello Everyone

First post on here so please be gentle!

There is good news and bad news.

The good news is that Mrs C and I just arrived back after a great nine+ week tour of Portugal and the Costa Del Sol in our 2006 Swift Sundance 590PR. Even the need to drive from Santander to Calais because of the ferry strikes could not dent our enjoyment of the trip during which we stayed at some good sites and met some wonderful people. What a tremendous community we have with almost everyone willing to share recommendations, information and advice and practical help where needed.

The bad news is that the Omni-Step completely split away from the floor about five weeks into the trip. I felt around the door area and the sponginess signs of a rotten floor were apparent. Having previously read some of the posts on here about Swift's previous responses when contacted about this problem, I felt confident that they would be willing to help even though the van is now out of warranty.

However when I emailed Swift, I was informed that as the van is now out of warranty and I couldn't supply them with a full service history, they would not be willing to help. I tried to argue that other owners of Swift motorhomes of a certain age had experienced the same problems, that it was obviously a design problem and that they had been willing to fix the floors even in cases where the warranties had expired. Swift were not willing to enter into a discussion and I got the same negative response. 

The reason for posting is to seek any help or advice you can offer on:
1. How I might persuade Swift to offer some practical and financial support in fixing the rotten floor
2. Any reputable repairers that members would recommend who might give me a quote for the repair
3. What the ballpark cost is likely to be as I haven't a clue at this stage and whether I'm looking at hundreds or thousands.

Sorry to go on a bit but any views or thoughts would be very welcome


----------



## airstream

*dont give up*

Hi,
Swift can be a little trying but do not give up
Contact customer services - ask for Kerry then her boss

Explain your situation and if needed that you have gathered evedence from MHF OAL and Swifttalk etc showing that this is a known design fault - warranty is extra to your rights under that sale of goods act remind them of this

You may need a report and estimate to show you are willing to go to court

Crossleys are about the best in the North http://www.crossleycoachcraft.co.uk/home.htm

Regards Ray


----------



## coppo

Relating to this thread though it is only bad news, the good news was about the trip, sites, MH community etc.

Paul.


----------



## StephandJohn

Sorry to hear about your Sundance problems. When this happened to our Swift Firebrand Swift were very helpful. I think the best thing you can do is collect all the info from these messages and then try to contact the most senior person you can at Swift and tell them how helpful Swift have been to others.
It would be very expensive I think to have to do it yourself.
God luck and glad that the rest of your trip was fantastic.


----------



## Chazzer

Thank everyone for your help. I will keep you informed about progress.


----------



## StephandJohn

Just wondering if you've any news about this. Hope you're getting it sorted.


----------

